# Choices....



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi,

I am currently looking to buy my first real espresso machine.

I like to make informed decisions and intend to live with my choice until it is beyond economical repair.

I want to make great coffee and will enjoy the learning process and using the machine but I'm not really looking for a hobby.

Wake up, make a couple of coffees, go to work kind of thing. More at the weekend.

I have decided to buy from BB as they are an hour away. Perfect for aftermarket support etc.

So I'm deciding between a Rancilio Silver Pro and an ECM Syncronika with anthracite panels.

I'm not a fan of a vast amount of polished stainless steel and these are the machines that I think I can live with.

I know they are very different budgets and people don't seem to rate the Silvia Pro for value.

However I have read about the steam wands on the ECM being faulty and makes me question purchasing it.

I know it's subjective but I love the industrial looks of the Silvia. Easy to clean. But then again would the water sensor and small drip tray annoy me? I have to live with this for years, and yes things annoy me!

So maybe just basically double my budget and go for the ECM?

I'm sure the build quality is fine? Should be more than fine right? And it can be repaired right?

I think I'm probably answering my own question. To be honest I think I'd be more than happy with the ECM.

Or the Silvia Pro and a better grinder?

Arrrrgggghhhh...


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd deffo look at the minima


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

I just wonder, you say you don't want it to be a hobby but if you spend this kind of money and if you want the machine to last, I think it will have to become one. Not sure you'll fine this comment useful, sorry 😞


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> I'd deffo look at the minima


 Thanks but I'm not sure I could live with the water tank


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Bullit121 agree as a water container hidden in the back of the machine, it often kept me awake at night, to the point i sold it and bought a propper machine with a plastic water container,


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> it often kept me awake at night,


 Are you sure that's not too much coffee?!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

No im allergic to it, cant stand the stuff. I just troll the forum, like so many others...


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

😂


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Chriss29 said:


> I just wonder, you say you don't want it to be a hobby but if you spend this kind of money and if you want the machine to last, I think it will have to become one. Not sure you'll fine this comment useful, sorry 😞


 You're probably right!


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> @Bullit121 agree as a water container hidden in the back of the machine, it often kept me awake at night, to the point i sold it and bought a propper machine with a plastic water container,


 Was this the main reason you got rid then? I'm really considering the Minima as my next machine. Were there other things you didn't like?

I saw you modified the drip tray in a clever way, but was just wondering what made you decide to move it on after such a shot time


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@dutchy101 haha no im just spamming the troll above.

Before i bought the minima i wanted a londinium. I knew of some coming up for sale in the £1300 price range, i researched and learnt, asked questions.

I looked at the Elizabeth also, but its looks pushed me away.

The reason i plumbed for the minima first was the mrs wasnt keen on the lever and its size, and secondly i was paying new money for a 2014-16 machine.

In terms of the minima its a cracking machine, if not quirky. If you saw my video it was honest, the steam arm when in a corner is akward, if the minima was where my L1 is, i could swing the arm out no issues. The steam is amazing.

The second reason is im very sound sensitive and the noise of the vibe pump got to me,

Would i recommend the minima god yeah, the flow control i added made it even better and at this point in time ive not pulled a shot as good on the londinium


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Haha cheers for the explanation mate - that's good to hear. I know looks of the Minima make it a marmite machine but I absolutely love the look of it. Not sure whether my wife will and it will need to be a conversation for another day and one well after I get my new grinder.

First things first....


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Reading your post back now I'm going to have a word with myself. My sarcasm detector batteries have run out ffs 😂


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> My sarcasm detector batteries have run out ffs 😂


 you can borrow mine mate :classic_wink:


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Personally i think its a very pretty machine.

I was going to get skate reclaim to make me some handles.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

At first I want sure what to make of it, but I've recently decided that I love it - it's a piece of art as well as a coffee machine. Like it or hate it it provokes thought / discussion.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Indeed it is Art...well put :classic_smile:


----------

